
Street-Fighting Mathematics - tosh
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-098-street-fighting-mathematics-january-iap-2008/
======
tosh
the related textbook (creative commons):
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-098-street-
fighti...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-098-street-fighting-
mathematics-january-iap-2008/readings/)

------
leephillips
I looked at some of the lectures and problems. This is a great course, and
teaches invaluable techniques.

